# Neue Schule bit broke (whilst hunting)



## k9h (28 October 2007)

I hunt in a waterford nelson gag, made by Neue Schule. Half way through yesterday we came to a post &amp; rails with wire across the top. I took a gentle check as got cut up. Next thing I thought Oh crap a rein has broke werent to bothered as had 2 reins on. Then realised all my reins were floppy! Double crap I realised what had happened!
Managed to pull him up (How I don't know) then 2nd horse came over, then istead of getting on that I just nicked it's snaffle! Luckily horse was a bit tired!

Anyhow I bought the bit 2 years ago, where do I stand on getting it replaced??
It has only ever been used for hunting so won't of been used a 100 times in total? Surely a bit should last longer than that?


----------



## Patches (28 October 2007)

I would call Heather up and explain what happened. 

Some of the bits were recalled a while ago, but I can't remember which ones now.


----------



## k9h (28 October 2007)

Thanks I have rung her &amp; left a message last night.

It has gone on the full cheek but were the waterford part connects on to.


----------



## Halfpass (28 October 2007)

My OH had the same thing happen to a myler whilst haveing a good gallop. Myler very kindley agreed to exchgange it but stupid OH never sent the old bit back. I am actually sitting here looking at it now!!! I'm sure they witll exchgange it for you if you give them a call.


----------



## Law (28 October 2007)

As Patches said there was a recall a short while ago because some were snapping. I'm sure they would take it back and replace it for you


----------



## k9h (28 October 2007)

Cheers, They are not open till tomorrow again so shall ring them in the morning. Have checked there website &amp; it was the comfort bit they were recalling, but doubt many use the same type of bit as me so hopefully it's a faulty one &amp; they will exchange it.
Thank you.

Shall go get a pic of it later fo you to see &amp; post it tonight!


----------



## suzysparkle (28 October 2007)

That's not the first time I've heard of neue schule bits snapping (not the comfort bit either)....and mylers too for that matter. I stick to sprenger bits, more expensive but worth every penny.


----------



## emzkes (28 October 2007)

OMg thats terrible! thank goodness your horse pulled up for you. there is no way in a month of sundays i would be able to pull my ex racer if his bit snapped out hunting. i was planning on buying a neue schule bit but may try somethnig else after reading this,. scary


----------



## reynold (28 October 2007)

just read this and whilst I'm against litigation these bits breaking sound too many, too often and could cause a fatal accident.

I think that the recall and these breakages should be publicised in H&amp;H to make sure as many people as possible are aware of the problem.

I've never seen any notice about a bit recall. No - I haven't got any of these fancy new type of expensive bits but I do read H&amp;H so think I'd have noticed a recall

Whilst you all seem to have got off lightly what if the breakage had happened on the road and the horse concerned had taken fright and bolted - dead horse, dead or seriously inured rider, dead or seriously injured vehicle driver.

Please will one of you blast this off to H&amp;H....


----------



## Weezy (28 October 2007)

OMG - I am very glad I have read this as I have a NS waterford jumping bit that I SJ and will hunt my mare in - must say I am loathe to use it now as if something like that happened to my horse I am pretty sure she would lose total confidence forever


----------



## Shipley (29 October 2007)

Hmm a big worry was thinking of getting one please let us know how you get on. A pic of where it broke would be good too


----------



## k9h (29 October 2007)

Camera is defunked at the mo so shall get a pic on Tuesday night posted. I think for quick glance that it broke on the right side where the waterford meets the cheek piece/full cheek part if that makes sense!?
Am going to ring Heather at 11 on coffee breal time so shall let you know what is said!...
Fingers crossed I get replacement as only bit that works on him &amp; don't want to have to pay for a replacement!


----------



## ihatework (29 October 2007)

How very scarey, I don't think I have seen a bit break while riding ever ... and now more than one report about faulty NS. One for me to steer clear of I think


----------



## k9h (29 October 2007)

Have just spoken to Heather &amp; she is sending me an envelope to send it back in so that their lorriner (spl?) can have a look at it.
No mention of sending a replacement! 
Watch this space!
She did say that she would ring me as soon as they have received it &amp; had a look.

It's a first for me having a bit break! Had a rein go once out hunting &amp; then used my belt. Thats why I like having 2 reins as always got a back up! Not when bit has gone though!


----------



## LEC (29 October 2007)

Friend had a NS bit snap doing xc, horse was out of control bolted through the string and dumped her. Both were a bit shocked.


----------



## Stella (29 October 2007)

Even if Heather does replace it though, I still don't think its satisfactory. I have heard of several Neue Schule bits snapping. The first one was about 3 years ago and was virtually new, so surely it can't be part of the recent recall. I have had several and haven't had that problem, but some of them have been poorly finished.

I have never heard of a Sprenger snapping and if they had done a single joint, I wouldn't own the 3 Neue Schules that I currantly own. I have now found a Sprenger Tornado online. This seems to be a single joint, if this is the case, I'll pay the extra in future for Spenger quality.


----------



## k9h (29 October 2007)

Well if anyone knows of a nelson gag with waterford mouth piece. I would be interested!
Shall see how he goes in the double tomorrow! Shall post pic tomorrow night aswell.
But like you say they seem to have too many snap. Do you think it is because of the softer warmer metal?


----------



## Stella (30 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Well if anyone knows of a nelson gag with waterford mouth piece. I would be interested!
Shall see how he goes in the double tomorrow! Shall post pic tomorrow night aswell.
But like you say they seem to have too many snap. Do you think it is because of the softer warmer metal? 

[/ QUOTE ] Its got to be something about how they are made, but there is obviously a way of producing softer, warmer mouth pieces that are safe. After all Sprenger did it first, they have been around for donkeys years as, as far as I know have never had a problem! Looking at the way some Neue Schule bits are finished, I just don't think they are very well made. They have a great range of mouthpieces and sides (and its that they makes them so popular I think - as you can always get what you need) and a nicer metel than cheaper bits, but quality just doesn't seem to be a priority. I have had several with chipping at the ends of the mouth piece - and I also had one that went rusty in that area despite NS assurances that they are rust proof! So many cases of snapping is the final straw for me!


----------



## k9h (30 October 2007)

It's actual they hard side metal that has gone!
Looks to have been gone for a while as very discoloured not shiny as if new broke only very small bit of it.
I can't believe it has twisted so much as I was a very light check that I took.
Anyhow here are the pics of it!

Nearly how it should look!


----------



## Nickymac (30 October 2007)

There's nothing quite like dicing with death, is there k9h?! I have a fear of fences with pumpkins on them and you have a fear of neueschule bits.....


----------



## Halfstep (30 October 2007)

OMG.  That's seriously scary.  You are really lucky that you and your horse are ok.

 I ride in a NS bit every day, and am feeling a bit nervous.  Did you get in touch with Heather, and what was the response?


----------



## kerilli (30 October 2007)

jeeez, i'll never trust one of them again. i have one, not used anyway, now for sale... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




full cheek single-joint 5 1/4" if anyone really wants it..


----------



## k9h (30 October 2007)

I'll trade with you Nicky I'll have your pumkin fence if you have my bit!! Fair swap?!

Envelope from Heather not turned up today but maybe tomorrow.

Today he knew he had upper hand on me! Was quite hard &amp; strong!

Shall wait &amp; see!


----------



## KatB (30 October 2007)

That is scary, you are very lucky. That was the bit I was looking at getting for my boy, but been throoughly put off by that 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Let us know the outcome please!


----------



## k9h (30 October 2007)

Shall keep you up dated. Is/was a fantastic bit (when in one piece)!
Was the only thing that worked for my lad &amp; rode him mostly on the snaffle rein after he realised I had sussed him!


----------



## Haniki (30 October 2007)

That is shocking - glad you and horse are safe!


----------



## CastleMouse (30 October 2007)

OMFG... that's scary 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You're very lucky that you and your horse are OK! I was going to try a Neue Schule bit on Ali and if the bit broke like that when I was riding him I'd be completely and utterly f*cked... 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I definitely won't be trying a NS bit now...


----------



## k9h (31 October 2007)

I emailed them the pictures last night that I posted on here as the envelop hadn't arrived yet (may of come today).
Well just got a reply saying thankyou for the pics, we sent the envelope on Monday so have to let them know if not turned up by tomorrow.
That they looked forward to receiving the bit so that they could comment further.

So mean while I am left to hunt in not as much control! ...


----------



## lucemoose (31 October 2007)

When you said the bit had broken, I automatically assumed it would be the softer metal of the mouthpiece! Didnt think a cheek would break! God, Id fork out for the equiport one.


----------



## k9h (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
When you said the bit had broken, I automatically assumed it would be the softer metal of the mouthpiece! Didnt think a cheek would break! God, Id fork out for the equiport one. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I thought had gone too but didn't have time to inspect it on the field! 

Oooh do Equiport do a version of this??


----------



## HBII (31 October 2007)

OMGoodness that is horrendous 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I dont think Ill be using my NS bit anymore! Glad horse and rider are alright.

Is it supposed to be stainless steel? It has completly sheered off!

Shocked.


----------



## k9h (31 October 2007)

Think it is SS. But when you look on the bit that has sheerred it is a rusty colour there is only very small amount that is shiny so looks like it has been like that a while. Wether it was like that when I got it or has progressed??? It has been cleaned after use, so don't think I could of done anymore??


----------



## HBII (31 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Think it is SS. But when you look on the bit that has sheerred it is a rusty colour there is only very small amount that is shiny so looks like it has been like that a while. Wether it was like that when I got it or has progressed??? It has been cleaned after use, so don't think I could of done anymore?? 

[/ QUOTE ]

It looks like it is plated?! Which would make sense as the D ring would twist/rotate causing the plating to be rubbed off?! I am just guessing now....  I always thought SS did NOT rust at all! IMO you shouldnt have to clean a bit to keep it 'safe' to use, I rarely clean mine and when I do they go in the dishwasher. Not fit for purpose at all.

Hope NS do something about this for you.

Hb


----------



## _jetset_ (31 October 2007)

I am quite shocked at NS's replies to your emails!

If something had happened to you, and it very easily could have done, it would have been entirely their responsibility for providing a faulty bit. The problem I have is that the recalls were on their website last time, but not much publicity about them. It was only because someone put a post on this site that people found out. A large advert in H&amp;H would have done the trick!


----------



## Stella (31 October 2007)

I have had one that rusted on the rings when it wasn't used for 6 months (it was kept in a cupboard at home)! The guarantee that they don't rust isn't worth anything IMO. I have also had several with chips around the part of the ring that joins to the mouthpiece. They arrived like that new! I became dispointed with the quality years ago. Unfortunately, as you know they are the make that produce the widest range of bits and we often can't find exactly what we need in other ranges.  I'd rather pay the extra and buy Sprenger when they have the required bit.


----------



## k9h (2 November 2007)

Well I emailed Gail last night at the bit bank to say that the envelope still hadn't arrived. (Even with the post strikes my post was hardly affected...)

Well she emailed back this morning saying she would ring be to check that my address had been written down correctly when I rang them on Monday.

Only annoyed, as am hunting in a wilkie at the moment &amp; it is no fun!..


----------



## k9h (5 November 2007)

Well envelope still not turned up!

ANyhow I bought the bit of Shop4bits so thought I would ring them &amp; let know hwat had happened.
I spoke to Matt &amp; he was very concerned asking if a accident happened &amp; if horse &amp; I were OK. Said we were.
He then went straight into the shop to find a replacement to send to me, no questions asked.
He said he has very similar dealings with NS over another broken bits not one of the recalls &amp; the rider had only had that bit 3 weeks.
Turns out on his records I got the bit last October so actually will of only been used 50 times not 100!... 
	
	
		
		
	


	









So be very weary of your bits. Shall give this new bit a go &amp; if it happens again I shall be demanding my money back &amp; danger money me thinks!

Be safe everyone.


----------



## integraleevo (6 November 2007)

I had a Sprenger bit give way when i was schooling


----------



## Weezy (6 November 2007)

After Sunday's strange behaviour I put the french link back in today - guess what, she was perfect, so deffo a problem coming from my NS 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  meant to bring it home to have a good check but forgot - will do it tomorrow, but tomorrow I will be hunting in a loose ring french link instead of the NS waterford, and just hope I have control


----------



## Stella (6 November 2007)

I'm really sad to hear this. I wanted to carry on believing that Sprenger didn't have faults. Yours is the only case I've heard of though. I have lost count of the number of broken Neue Schule bits that I have heard of! Which part broke?


----------



## AMBERCAV (30 November 2012)

I recently had a bit breaking episode!! Very frightening! Was a neue schule pelham, schooling away when bit broke at both sides horse bolted and galloped around the outdoor around 30 times in such a panic he jumped out onto concrete but managed to slow down for a second as negotiated a six bar gate then could jump off!!! Sent bit back awaiting reply. Only had bit for 5months n what a waste of £100! Totally unsafe these bits, BEWARE!!! I've recently heard a few story's since this incident.


----------



## Circe (1 December 2012)

I personally would be worried about using any stainless steel bit that was rusty... Not an expert but that would make me wonder about the quality/ grade of ss used.
With the bit pictured, it looks as though the mouth piece is made in one piece, and the cheekpieces are cast, then secured through the mouth piece  possibly secured with a pin... if this is the case, I would suggest either a fault in the casting process, which can happen, or that the pin isnt' stainless steel, and is the part that has caused the rust, and has snapped.
I don't know how Ns test their bits for quality, they aren't cheap, so I think we, as consumers are already paying for the fact that they should be as high quality as possible.
Having some second thoughts about my own NS bit.
OP, I hope you get a satisfactory answer about why the bit broke, please keep us informed.
Kx


----------



## EnduroRider (1 December 2012)

I've just had an NS snaffle break but this one has sheared on the bit ring rather than the mouthpiece. Am wondering if there is any point sending it back as opinion seems to be that NS will just say it is wear and tear.


----------



## alainax (1 December 2012)

Omg thats awful! Titan and I would end up a few hundred miles away, me clinging on for dear life if his bit broke!


----------



## hayinamanger (1 December 2012)

Strewth, what a shocking story, glad op and horse were not hurt.  I have lots of NS bits, always thought they were the best, will definitely give this some thought.  Am also surprised at the lack of customer service from NS.


----------



## CrazyCarly (1 December 2012)

Oh my goodness - so pleased to hear you where both alright!

It's a terrifying thought that you cant trust your equipment,even when checked and maintained appropriately. I too am shocked at NS's lack of caring regarding the (and many others so it seems!) incident...i wont be purchasing one for my tack room,put me right off!!


----------



## Tallauders2 (18 September 2013)

Just had a very unpleasant experience with a NS Mors Lotte Pelham. Luckily we were just out hacking on the bridleway when my 18.1hh 750kgs Irish Draught/Warmblood's Neue Schule Mors Lotte Pelham broke clean through where the mouth piece meets the cheek piece leaving my rider with no control over my very big lad whatsoever! 
Cruz is a very large horse and he is strong. We were trotting along at a leisurely pace when I heard her squeak behind me. I turned to see her with a bridle dangling by the reins. I stopped and fortunately Cruz stopped for her too, but that left us with a long walk up a very busy narrow country road to get home and the only control she had over this massive horse was a rein run through his mouth and held tight round his face - very scary!!!
NS are sending me the packet to return the broken bit in and are sending me a replacement bit to carry on with.
My problem is that with him being such a big lad - very few makes do make a 6.5" bit!
I have photos but don't know how to add one on here!


----------



## Penny Eater (18 September 2013)

Deleted


----------



## Penny Eater (18 September 2013)

I had a NS Mors L'Hotte Pelham that broke last year while riding - right where yours did and sheared through the bit ring too. They wouldn't refund and insisted on sending me the nearest replacement, which as they don't do the Mors l'hotte pelham anymore was a Show Pelham. Horse hated it and I thought it was really badly made with the rings at different heights on either end of the bit. I sent it back and said I just wanted a refund on my original bit - cue them digging their heels in and refusing, even trying to refuse to take the Show Pelham back. In the end I had to go back through about 5 years of bank statements to show them the transaction where I purchased it as they tried to tell me I hadn't bought it direct from them! 
Wouldn't touch Neue Schule with a barge pole now. Have a bog standard stainless steel Mullen mouth Pelham which horse likes and goes well in.


----------



## mulberrymill (18 September 2013)

Not had a bit break, but having had quite good results with the NS Verdinband, my lad seemed to need a more fixed ring, so ordered a NS hanging cheek from the bit bank to try. After one session noticed the hanging part had rubbed his face sore, even though the bit was his usual size and the mouthpiece itself had plenty of room. The angle just seemed totally wrong. Ordered a Sprenger similar instead and the angle of the lozenge sent him into a hissy fit. Eventually bought an HKM cheapie, and it fits lovely, he goes like a dream. 
Moving on he is now ready to start his Pelham education ready for the show ring, the NS that he needs is about £120, the Sprenger £146. Eventually found one in Cotswolds Sports that is perfect, for £46. It arrived this week, beautifully made and finished, first trial ride tonight, he loved it, totally comfortabel and super responsive. 

Seems that expensive isnt always best by a long way. Can recommend Cotswold for service, quality and speed of delivery. Dont think I will be buying any more NS bits.


----------



## quan9122 (29 July 2019)

Well had 3 first at tea time on Zeus. First ever broken bit full cheek came off , Zeus spooked sharp turn right, no bridle on his head. First side exit from Zeus , first time Zeus riderless in the open he trotted for about 100 yards I called he waited and started to walk at the side of me when I got close. I got the reins round his neck we walked home. So thankful he didn't tank off. Will be sore on left bum cheek long way down. â€” at Hambleton Hough.


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2019)

I missed this thread first time round, I too had a NS bit break, whilst a friend was out hacking OH's big, fit hunter, whilst trotting towards home.

I saw it happen and called for him to jump off as the horse was gaining speed and worried about the flapping of he broken pieces. By the time he jumped off, the horse was in canter, it could have been so much worse.

I was aghast at the response. The bit was only a few months old and it was a ball and socket in the mouthpiece that had come undone (I think it may have been a comfort mouthpiece). When I saw the design, it was patently obvious that there would be wear on an inherently weak spot, and no way to check on it.

I sent the bit back and had a refund, but I did suggest it was an inherent design fault and they were not interested. I also checked some months after and the bit was still for sale, so they may well have discontinued it, but it will likely have been after a lot more people were put at risk. I also did not see any recall, so if mine had not at that stage broken, I would have had no way to know not to use it. I agree that it should have been a publicised re-call.

Because of this, I would not buy a NS bit. Besides, I can't pronounce or spell the name!


----------



## ycbm (29 July 2019)

Zombie thread alert.


----------



## Red-1 (29 July 2019)

ycbm said:



			Zombie thread alert.
		
Click to expand...

I looks like yes, it was a zombie thread, however quan9112 has just had a recent, so relevant, new case of this happening.

I have added my experience as although that is not recent, the company has not publicised the difficulties with recalled bits, so many will still be in daily use.

quan9112 has fallen off, been injured and lost their horse as a result of this incident yesterday.


----------



## ycbm (29 July 2019)

It's  just that when these old threads get reactivated, people start responding to posts that were made six years ago, and sometimes ask questions of posters who aren't even on the forum any more.


Quan9122, what make was your bit and how old was it?  

.


----------



## quan9122 (29 July 2019)

NS full cheek trans lozenge about 4 years old and I was looking to see if anyone had the same problem and this thread came up have contacted NS as well and sent picture as it was a long way down from my young Friesian to the ground.


----------



## ycbm (29 July 2019)

quan9122 said:



			NS full cheek trans lozenge about 4 years old and I was looking to see if anyone had the same problem and this thread came up have contacted NS as well and sent picture as it was a long way down from my young Friesian to the ground.
		
Click to expand...


I hope you are OK.


----------



## quan9122 (30 July 2019)

yes sore today but took him out last night as I wanted to give him a positive memory in another NS turtle top this time x.


----------

